# Best video editing software



## makan kotoran (Sep 26, 2011)

could anybody recommend any good video editing programs?


----------



## drabortion (Sep 27, 2011)

PC - Avid, Sony Vegas 10, or Adobe Premiere CS5

Mac - Final Cut Pro


----------



## oki (Sep 28, 2011)

sony vegas is what works for me best. on a crappy pc, get vegas 7.


----------



## Vonuist (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been using Virtual Dub.
http://www.virtualdub.org/


----------



## Earth (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow... that's all good info should I ever decide to leave the last century as I'm still using SONY U-MATIC and PANASONIC VHS-S/HD commercial gear!!
I know this is a little off topic - but can anyone recomend a real good DVD recorder for transfer work??
(meaning transfer from tape to disc)


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 28, 2011)

Linux: OpenShot is the only usable option I've found. Official site is http://www.openshotvideo.com/ but you can probably just get it from your distro's app browser.


----------



## bicycle (Oct 2, 2011)

+ http://www.pitivi.org/


----------



## zephyr23 (Oct 17, 2011)

i would use final cut express it the same as pro but way smaller and cheaper. sound track pro is cool though. if you our doing basic shit just use i movie. these our all mac softwere


----------



## wizehop (Oct 17, 2011)

Windows movie maker?? I wish I could run better shit on my comp but its a no go these days..Adobe runs like some bad acid trip. I have it but cant use it


----------



## soapybum (Oct 18, 2011)

Vegas pro 10 is my fav. dont waste your $ on it though. use the latest digital insanity gen for it


----------



## makan kotoran (May 9, 2012)

thanks heaps yall.
I'll a few of them a go.


----------

